# [Reseau] Pb:  réservation d'adresse IP /  routeur - [résolu]

## knoax

Bonjour

Cela fait quelques mois que j'essai de resoudre mon pb en surfant dans les différents forums, mais je ne trouve aucune solution. Et surtout je ne trouve aucune personne qui a le meme pb que moi.

Alors je me tourne directement sur ce forum.

Je vous expose mon soucis

J'ai 2 PC

- PC1 est sous win XP et linux (gentoo) (carte réseau éthernet et wifi)

- PC2 est sous win XP (carte réseau éthernet et wifi)

J'ai un routeur wifi

- WGT624 v3

Account Name WGT624

Hardware Version V3H1

Firmware Version V2.0.16_1.0.1

J'ai configuré le routeur WGT624 v3 de manière à avoir une plage d'adresse DHCP de 192.168.200.1 à 192.168.200.10

Dans la partie réservation d'adresse

J'ai ajouté pour chaque carte de mes PC, l'adresse MAC avec IP que je souhaite et un nom.

Exemple

192.168.200.1                 PC1_ETH                   00:11:22:33:44:55

192.168.200.2                 PC1_WIFI                  AA:BB:CC:DD:EE:FF

192.168.200.3                 PC2_ETH                   01:23:45:67:89:10

192.168.200.4                 PC2_WIFI                  AB:CD:EF:FE:DC:BA

Lorsque je lance windows sur mes 2 PC, j'obtiens bien mes adresses IP

exemple pour le PC1 interface ETH = 192.168.200.1 et l'interface wifi 192.168.200.2

tout fonctionne avec windows.

Mais lorsque je passe sous gentoo j'obtiens pas mes adresses réservées mais d'autres adresses (faisant partie de la plage)

Exemple lorsque je lance linux j'obtiens pour le PC1

interface eth = 192.168.200.5 et non 192.168.200.1

interface wifi = 192.168.200.6 et non 192.168.200.2

PC1 sous linux utilise le client dhcpcd

J'ai utilisé le noyau 2.6.19-r5 et 2.6.22 et j'ai le meme phénomène pour les 2 noyaux

En espérant avoir été suffisament clair

Je vous remercie d'avance de votre aide

Bonne Journée

Knoax

====================================================================

====================================================================

SOLUTION du PB par bidibule

Il semble que ce pb apparait pour les version 3.1.* de dhcpcd.

Il suffit de modifier le fichier /etc/conf.d/net

```
# nano -w /etc/conf.d/net
```

tel que

```
modules=( "dhcpcd" )

# Pour l'interface Ethernet eth0

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-I ''" 

# Pour l'interface Wifi  ath0

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_ath0="-I ''" 
```

En français pour la seconde ligne : quote double, moins, i majuscule, espace, quote simple, quote simple, quote double 

Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé

====================================================================

====================================================================

----------

## Oupsman

Question bête, as tu des logs du service DHCP sur le netgear ?

EDIT : si tu fais un ifconfig -a sous Gentoo, les interfaces ont bien les mêmes adresses MAC que sous Windows  ?

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## knoax

Tout d'abord, geekounet, je suis désolé de n'avoir pas entièrement lu les conventions du forum j'espère que mon sujet est mieux conforme

Merci Oupsman de te soucier de mon pb.

Pour répondre à tes questions, mon routeur ne possède pas de log dhcp.

Sinon j'ai bien noté mes adresses MAC car sous windows j'ai la bonne adresse IP et non en linux

Mon adresse MAC ne change pas sous linux car dans la config du routeur j'observe bien l'adresse MAC de ma carte WIFI connectée au routeur.

Pour etre plus précis, lorsque je boot sous linux et que je vais avec ma gentoo dans la config du routeur, j'observe bien l'adresse MAC de ma carte wifi dans les connection du routeur.

J'ai meme fait un copier coller de l'adresse MAC conectée au routeur dans la réservation d'adresse afin d'etre sur et certain de l'adresse MAC.

J'avoue avoir observé un chose particulière.

Dans la config du routeur, j'observe bien l'adresse MAC de ma carte wifi connecté au routeur mais l'adresse MAC est en minuscule.

Alors que dans les réservation d'adresse IP sur adresse MAC, le routeur associé des adresse ip à des adresse MAC en majuscule.

Il m'est impossible d'enregistrer l'association adresse ip et adresse MAC en minuscule car lorsque je saisi l'adresse MAC en minuscule, le routeur enregistre l'association IP MAC avec l'adresse MAC en majuscule.

Je me pose la question est ce le serveur DHCP du routeur est case sensitive? est il possible d'envoyer son adresse mac en majuscule sous linux?

Je ne comprend pas car sous windows tout fonctionne, pourtant dans la config du routeur je vois bien les adresses mac connecté au routeur en minuscule sachant que la réservation d'adresse IP associe IP avec adresse MAC majuscule (tjs sous windows)

Bonne soirée

Knoax

----------

## widan

 *knoax wrote:*   

> Je me pose la question est ce le serveur DHCP du routeur est case sensitive? est il possible d'envoyer son adresse mac en majuscule sous linux?

 

Les adresses MAC ce sont des nombres hexadécimaux, ta machine ne l'envoie ni en minuscules ni en majuscules, la forme texte c'est juste une façon de l'écrire dans les configs.

----------

## gbetous

si ça se trouve, sous windows t'as les bonnes adresses, mais c'est un hasard (peut-etre qu'il ne reconnait pas non plus l'adresse MAC, et qu'il t'envoie des adresses de la plage... qui sont les bonnes !)

regarde dans ton routeur (certaines le permettent) si tu peux donner comme adresse fixe des adresse hors plage DHCP. au moins, tu seras sur et certain.

----------

## knoax

Merci à tous pour vos réponses

Pour répondre à la question de gbetous, 

J'ai essayé de mettre une adresse fixe hors de la plage DHCP, malheureusment mon routeur ne me le permet pas.

Néanmoins, je ne crois pas au hasard sous windows.

Car j'ai déjà modifié la réservation d'adresse pour quelques cartes réseau de mes PC et j'ai tjs eu les bonnes adresses réservés sous Windows.

Néanmoins j'ai quelqeus idées de test que je n'ai pas fait par manque de connaissance. Donc si des personnes peuvent m'aider.

Test 1:

- modifier l'adresse MAC d'une de mes cartes reseaux sous Linux (je ne sais pas faire ça, mais je pense trouver l'info sur google). Puis je reconfigure mon routeur avec cette nouvelle adresse MAC et j'observe.

Test 2:

- utiliser un sniffer de réseau pour voir les trames echangées entre mon PC et mon routeur.

Je ne sais pas quel logiciel peut faire ça. Je ne sais pas si je dois utiliser le sniffer sur le PC2 pour sniffer le PC1. Ou s'il est possible de sniffer le PC1 à partir de lui meme (PC1).

Si vous avez d'autres idées je suis preneur bien sur ^_^

Bonne Journée

Knoax

----------

## Oupsman

As tu les logs de /var/log/messages qui correspondent à la négociation DHCP ? (grep -i dhcp /var/log/messages)

Seconde question, le partage de connexion Internet est actif sur tes PC Windows  :Question: 

----------

## knoax

Pour répondre à tes questions Oupsman

J'ai réalisé le grep -i dhcp /var/log/messages sur ma machine gentoo

J'ai obtenu

Dec  9 15:18:49 pc1 dhcpcd[11730]: ath0: dhcpcd 3.1.5 starting

Dec  9 15:18:49 pc1 dhcpcd[11730]: ath0: hardware address = 00:01:02:03:04:05

Dec  9 15:18:49 pc1 dhcpcd[11730]: ath0: DUID = 00:01:00:01:0F:1e:47:21:45:88:55:66:77:88

Dec  9 15:18:49 pc1 dhcpcd[11730]: ath0: broadcasting for a lease

Dec  9 15:18:51 pc1 dhcpcd[11730]: ath0: offered 192.168.200.4 from 192.168.200.200

Dec  9 15:18:52 pc1 dhcpcd[11730]: ath0: checking 192.168.200.4 is available on attached networks

Dec  9 15:18:54 pc1 dhcpcd[11730]: ath0: leased 192.168.200.4 for 86400 seconds

Dec  9 15:18:54 pc1 dhcpcd[11730]: ath0: adding IP address 192.168.200.4/24

Dec  9 15:18:54 pc1 dhcpcd[11730]: ath0: adding route to 192.168.200.0/24 metric 2000

Dec  9 15:18:54 pc1 dhcpcd[11730]: ath0: removing route to 192.168.200.0/24 metric 0

Dec  9 15:18:54 pc1 dhcpcd[11730]: ath0: adding default route via 192.168.200.200 metric 2000

Et dans ma config du routeur j'ai bien 

PC1 MAC: 00:01:02:03:04:05 => IP:  192.168.200.2

L'adresse 192.168.200.4 est la première adresse ip qui ne possede pas de réservation

J'ai aussi fait le test de manière à avoir une résrvation d'adresse sur tout ma plage DHCP (c'est à dire de n'avoir aucune adresse ip de libre)

Mon routeur m'a alors donné une adresse complètement différentes du type 192.168.0.1

Pour ta seconde question, j'ai peur de te donner une mauvaise réponse car je ne l'ai pas bien comprise.

J'ai une freebox V5 configurer en simple modem.

Elle est directement branchée par cable sur mon routeur Wifi netgear

Donc je n'ai aucun PC (à mon avis) qui a le partage de connexion Internet actif sous windows, seul mon routeur réalise le partage de connexion internet.

Autrement dit, je n'ai nullement besoin d'un autre PC windows pour avoir internet sur ma gentoo.

Je lance ma gentoo et j'accède au net mais pas avec la bonne adresse IP

Merci de tes réponses et de ton interet pour mon pb

Bonne journée

Knoax

----------

## polytan

Et si tu ne mets pas de nom, juste 

```
MAC : ip
```

 ?

----------

## Oupsman

192.168.200.200 c'est bien ton routeur netgear ?

----------

## knoax

Oui effectivement l'adresse 192.168.200.200 est bien l'adresse de mon routeur netgear.

Pour répondre à polytan

Je ne comprends pas ta question, je pense que tu parles de ne pas mettre de nom dans la config du routeur?

Je ne peux pas mettre vide dans le champ nom, je suis obligé de saisir le nom, l'adresse mac et l'adresse ip associé

Knoax

----------

## Oupsman

As tu essayé de rebooter ton routeur netgear avant de démarrer ton PC sous Linux ?

----------

## knoax

J'ai rebooté mon routeur avant de relancer ma gentoo, j'ai tjs le meme phénomène.

J'ai l'adresse 192.168.200.6 au lieu de 192.168.200.2 (adresse réservé sur mon routeur)

En tout cas je te remercie de tes propositions Oupsman

Knoax

----------

## knoax

Quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller un logiciel pour sniffer mon PC

En effet, je pense pour résoudre mon pb, utiliser un sniffer de réseau pour voir les trames echangées entre mon PC et mon routeur.

Je ne sais pas quel logiciel peut faire ça. Je ne sais pas si je dois utiliser le sniffer sur le PC2 pour sniffer le PC1. Ou s'il est possible de sniffer le PC1 à partir de lui meme (PC1). 

Merci de votre aide

Knoax

----------

## loopx

tcpdump ...

ethereal (mais c'est mort, ca a changé de nom) => wireshark je crois   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Oupsman

tcpdump powa ! C'est un outil qu'on retrouve sur tous les Unix, alors autant s'habituer à l'utiliser.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> tcpdump powa ! C'est un outil qu'on retrouve sur tous les Unix, alors autant s'habituer à l'utiliser.

 

Pour un admin sys ou réseau, oui...

Mais l'intérêt de Wireshark, c'est qu'il tournera sous Ouinouin et nunux pour lui permettre de faire ses captures et analyses de façon graphique depuis les 2 OS.

----------

## Oupsman

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   tcpdump powa ! C'est un outil qu'on retrouve sur tous les Unix, alors autant s'habituer à l'utiliser. 
> 
> Pour un admin sys ou réseau, oui...
> 
> Mais l'intérêt de Wireshark, c'est qu'il tournera sous Ouinouin et nunux pour lui permettre de faire ses captures et analyses de façon graphique depuis les 2 OS.

 

Ma façon de faire (elle vaut ce qu'elle vaut  :Rolling Eyes:  ) : 

considérant le fait que wireshark est capable de relire les traces générées par tcpdump, autant utiliser tcpdump et lire les traces avec wireshark.

C'est ma façon de faire (mais je suis ingé sys ... ), et de toutes les façons on est largement HS

----------

## Trevoke

Ton router fait-il des "lease" DHCP ? C'est-a-dire qu'une reservation reste active pour une duree de temps.. Si c'est le cas, il est possible (meme si bizarre) qu'il considere la premiere addresse IP comme active et donc t'en donne une autre.

Ce n'est pas une logique parfaite, puisque l'addresse MAC est la meme, mais on ne sait jamais, je suppose.

----------

## knoax

Merci à tous le monde de vos propositions

Pour répondre à Trevoke, je ne pense pas que mon routeur fasse des "lease" DHCP.

Car à chaque fois que je changeais de réservation d'adresse ip pour une adresse mac, je tapais sous windows ipconfig /renew et j'obtenais la nouvelle adresse ip.

Je vais tout de meme réessayé ce soir pour m'en assurer

J'ai une question de noob

Je compte utiliser soit tcpdump ou Wireshark mais je ne sais pas si je peux sniffer mon PC1 à partir de lui meme ou à partir d'un second PC.

Autrement dit, puis je lancer tcpdump (par exemple) sur le PC1 pour sniffer le PC1 ou dois je lancer tcpdump à partir d'un PC2 pour sniffer le PC1?

Merci encore de votre aide

Knoax

----------

## bidibule

Bonjour,

J'ai eu ce type de problème lors du passage à la version 3.1.* de dhcpcd. Est-ce ton cas aussi ?

J'ai résolu en modifiant mon fichier /etc/conf.d/net :

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-I ''"

```

En français pour la seconde ligne : quote double, moins, i majuscule, espace, quote simple, quote simple, quote double

Bon courage.

----------

## knoax

Bonsoir tout le monde

Je voulais remercier toutes les personnes qui m'ont aidé à résoudre mon pb.

Et merci à Bidibule pour sa solution qui fonctionne très bien chez moi

Bonne soirée et joyeuses fetes

Knoax

----------

